# Can someone give me the scoop on Angora goats.



## herdsman (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone give me the scoop on Angora goats. Like are they aggressive? Profitable? Live well with other goats? How many kids do they have? I am planning on getting Kiko goats and maybe thinking 1 or two Angora Does. What ya'll think?
Thanks


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 12, 2012)

I looked on-line before I picked pygmy goats. Lots of info there.  I never had an angora so I can't help you.  I'm getting a pygora but I won't save the wool.  Not interested in that.  He just needs a home.  Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

I just went to a fiber production workshop, when I get the chance I'll go back and look at my notes. I know there was a woman on the panel that had angoras. Are you wanting them for their fiber? The one thing that does pop into my mind is that they are not very parasite resistant. According to the panel. I'll get back when I can with whatever I find from my notes. I do not own any angoras myself.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 13, 2012)

herdsman said:
			
		

> Can someone give me the scoop on Angora goats. Like are they aggressive? Profitable? Live well with other goats? How many kids do they have? I am planning on getting Kiko goats and maybe thinking 1 or two Angora Does. What ya'll think?
> Thanks


I've only had mine for a month or 2 but he is a smart son of a *****.  He is sweet, but if you push him around he will rear and try to ram you.  He lives with my 4 does and buck and gets along just fine.  

Thats all I know.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah I just talked to my friend who owned them and she said she has had to vaccinate them for parasites 3 times this year!!!! That is just rediculous


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

wow, so maybe I remembered right. I think the overall read that I got on them was that both the cashmere and the angora were not very profitable as far as fiber. My DD just told me, she walked in the room so I asked her what she remembered, Not hardy, bad hooves, bad parasite resistance, and what can go wrong will. 

I don't know if this is just because of our area or if this is the breed in General. We are in Central NC


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 14, 2012)

I had 4--down to 1 because of high hay prices. I really liked mine. They're pretty laid back and easy keepers. They are prone to lice, however. Shearing them is a little more dofficult than shearing a sheep because the blades need to be oiled more frequently and unlike wool, the mohair just falls away so unless you shear over a tarp--which will become rumpled before it's all over--expect some dirt and debris to get mixed in with the mohair.

Kid mohair is the most profitable as the fiber gets coarser as the animal ages, which is why I slaughtered my 3 wethers. They were 5 yrs old and their fiber was getting coarse.

They are less escape artists than other breeds of goats even though one of my wethers sailed like a jumper horse over a 4 ft high fence. They are also a good breed for clearing brush since you don't have to worry about keeping them fed and maintained like a dairy or meat animal.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 14, 2012)

My one Angora goat girlie is now very sweet and curious now that she knows who I am. She was at first very skittish. I do find myself grooming shavings out of her mohair, since that stuff tends to 'stick' to her. 

My girl has strong, nice hooves. Parasite wise, as mentioned, external parasites can be an issue because of their mohair. But I don't think they are any more prone to internal ones than other goats. It all boils down to parasite management practices, like running fecals to make SURE the animal actually has a worm load and not dosing them all willy nilly.


----------

